

Vault of Satoshi - captaincrunch

We&#x27;ve been testing on TestNet with Bitcoin and Litecoin since May and we&#x27;re ready to open our doors for sign-ups.. Source (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Bitcoin&#x2F;comments&#x2F;1c7u0k&#x2F;new_btcltcppcnmd_exchange_toronto_bitcoin&#x2F;)
Should mention that you will not be able to see any orders unless verified, however we&#x27;re working on this now as it just doesn&#x27;t make sense!
We have also created an API and it is available for use once you are verified. The documentation can be found here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vaultofsatoshi.com&#x2F;api
======
danudey
It would be wonderful if the submitter included any sort of description of
what the 'Vault of Satoshi' is, rather than what technologies they're using
and links to APIs.

~~~
captaincrunch
We're a virtual coin exchange based in Canada.. sorry about the lack of info
:/

